# Going on Holiday during down regulation *



## KATEEE (Oct 24, 2007)

Hi  - this is my first time on the site. I am due to start my first IVF treatment cycle in January and have a ton of questions!!!!
We are hoping to take a holiday at the end of the year  - and we are considering going skiiing (hopefully fingers crossed for the last time in a while). However this coincides with the first week of my 'down regulation'. I was wondering how people have coped with the medication and whether I am just crazy to try and go skiing over this week - or would taking my mind off it be actually a good idea?
Any advice is appreciated!


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Hello Katee, welcome to Fertility friends. 

I have never been on holiday while actually down regulating, however I did go to mexico while on the pill in preparation for my first cycle, which amounts to a similar thing. 
You can expect plenty of side effects from the drugs but, persoan;;y, i think it's an excellent idea to go away during this time so that you are lovely and relaxed which, I am sure, can only help get you in a positive nood for you cycle.

I have left you a few links which you might find useful:

*Meanings ~ *CLICK HERE

*IVF General ~ *CLICK HERE

And you might find it beneficial to join other ladies having treatment at the same time as you in the cycle buddies boards:

*Cycle buddies ~ *CLICK HERE

You can also "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the *Location boards*. This is especially useful to find people from the same clinic as you.

Hope you have a fab holiday and I look forwadr to hearing all about it when you get back. 

C~x


----------



## KATEEE (Oct 24, 2007)

Thanks Caz - that has put my mind at rest! Thanks for ht links too


----------



## Strawberries (Apr 6, 2005)

Hi Kateee,

  Just like to say hello and welcome to fertility friends!

   with your ivf cycle.


                          Strawberries x


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Hi hun,

Welcome to FF, this site is fantastic for support, information and friendship  

Good luck with your tx  

Huggles
Nikki


----------



## ♥MillyMax♥ (Nov 21, 2005)

Hi and welcome to FF

You have come to an amazing site, full of fanastic information, support and peeps who understand what you are going through who will share the good days and support you through the darker ones!  

I think a hollies is a g8 idea the only thing I would suggest if you do go skiing (from experience, I live in Geneva so ski often), is if you are going to be down regulating with a sniffer ie:  Buselein (sp?) and it comes in a glass bottle make sure it is well protected in your ski jacket/ruck sack but not in an area where if you fall it could break or you could fall onto it.

Wishing you much luck for the future   

Jennie
  x


----------



## KATEEE (Oct 24, 2007)

interesting.... I think I will be taking Buselein  - how many times a day do you need to inhale it then? Will need to get a padded bum bag...!!!!


----------



## emsy25 (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi,

Just wanted to say hello and welcome.

Emma
x x x x


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Just wanted to say welcome to FF, am sure you will find this site a godsend  

You should be fine to go away whilst downregging.

Wishing you all the best

x x x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi *katee* and welcome to the site 

You have come to a fantastic site full of advice and support and you have been left some great links to try out.

I wish you loads of luck with everything.

Kate xx​


----------

